# Duttera Archery Products introduces Whitetail AMO: Aggregate/Mineral/Ore



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Date: 7-28-2010



*Special Offer to Archery Talk Members!
*6 month supply for up to 100 acres $17.00 +S & H(reg. $24.75+ S&H)

*3 month supply for up to 100 acres
$10.00 + S & H(reg. $13.50 + S&H)

Must call to receive special pricing
717-699-0088
Monday – Friday, 8:00AM-5:00PM EST*


717-699-0005

For Media information contact:
Midge Rafferty – [email protected]
517-279-0681
North American Outdoor Marketing

York, PA….Sterner Duttera Archery Products introduces Whitetail AMO: Aggregate/Mineral/Ore. 
After 5 years of testing, Sterner Duttera Archery Products has released Whitetail AMO : Aggregate/Mineral/Ore. This is not another “me too” mineral product and is not produced at a “feed mill”. Whitetail AMO contains elements engineered in specific ratios which promote deer usage on a regular basis year round. Unlike most mineral supplements, Whitetail AMO contains less than 10% salt! Deer’s salt requirements are fairly low and has little effect on antler growth and nutritional requirements and is not an attractant.
The primary elements include the proper forms of Phosphorus, Calcium, Sodium Carbonate and Magnesium. Trace elements include Zinc and other metals such as Iron. Incorrect ratio and/or incorrect types of these elements yield limited or no usage of a particular product. However, correct elements in proper ratios yield consistent, year round usage by BOTH buck and doe! Because of Whitetail AMO’s makeup, you only need to apply once every 60-90 days. Deer typically will begin using Whitetail AMO within 2-5 days after a site has been made. 
Whitetail AMO is an odor-free compound bottled in 1 gallon plastic jugs and sealed to ensure no contamination and weighs a mere 3 pounds! After adding NON-CHLORINATED water such as well water or water from a stream, Whitetail AMO is worked into the soil. Once Whitetail AMO comes in contact with water, it releases a vapor that can be detected by deer. Deer naturally detect aggregate, minerals and ore by smelling the ground. These minerals are not detected by smell to humans, but are there. Whitetail AMO is presented to the deer as it naturally would be occurring in nature both by smell and by texture. Sterner Duttera Archery Products feels this is the key to sustainable, positive results year round.
Whitetail AMO was tested on wild deer, not farm raised or fenced in whitetails and was engineered by a medical professional. It has taken years of trial and error to produce a product that would truly bring deer to the site. Whitetail AMO is a product you can rely on to bring in deer on a regular basis, year round.
For more information contact Sterner Duttera Archery Products at 717-699-0005 or go to the website: www.sternerduttera.com


----------



## edwin111 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice post.


----------

